# Tell me what you think about Lew's baitcasters



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I found this Lew's reel online that I'm thinking about buying. It's not a standard one from Lew's site. Here are the specs:

*Lew's Tournament MG Speed Spool *
*Line Capacity:* 12/150
*Bearings:* 9BB
*Gear Ratio:* 7.1:1
*Weight:* 8.4oz
*Max Drag: *14lbs​
The new Tournament MG Speed Spool reels incorporate every feature demanded by the serious crankbait aficionado. The MG stands for magnetic cast control, and this series has a great one with an external adjustment for dialing in just right to make those long, smooth casts with precise control.​


Sounds just right for bay fishing to me. What do y'all think?​


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have two of them and if they hold up to heavy salt water use I will never buy another shimano again. Come to think about it the only shimano I will buy if any will be an old used one, every new shimano I have bought in the last two years has been trash, high dollar junk. But the Lews reels have a very smooth drag and throw a mile as of right now I will defiantely buy more!!!


----------



## BiglakeMauler (Mar 20, 2012)

I use a calais and as long as they keep making them the way that they are made now i will not buy any other reel. Smoothest drag hands down and will free spool 30+ seconds out the box.

I've heard mixed reviews about the Lews. Some people love them and some people say that they dont hold up in the salt. I fished with the speed spool a handful of times and wasnt that impressed.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

BiglakeMauler said:


> I use a calais and as long as they keep making them the way that they are made now i will not buy any other reel. Smoothest drag hands down and will free spool 30+ seconds out the box.
> 
> I've heard mixed reviews about the Lews. Some people love them and some people say that they dont hold up in the salt. I fished with the speed spool a handful of times and wasnt that impressed.


I'm sure the Calais is great, but I can buy 3 Lews for the price of one Calais.

Corrossion resistance is a big concern of mine as well.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I have three of the Lews Tournament Pro's. At 6.7 oz they are almost two ounces lighter than th Tournament MG and 50.00 less. As much as I try I can't make that reel backlash. Used mostly in salt and brackish water. Oldest one is 9 months old and shows no sign of wear.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Awesome reels. I have 3 and they have been great. One of them is the original left-handed one made for public sale. I don't use my Chronarchs anymore.


----------



## PoolBoy86 (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys got me looking at these, how do you know which gear ratio to go with?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the 7:1 for topwaters and the 5:1 for jig heads and tails.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I'm sure the Calais is great, but I can buy 3 Lews for the price of one Calais.
> 
> Corrossion resistance is a big concern of mine as well.


does it take three reels to catch one fish?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> does it take three reels to catch one fish?


No, it takes a special hat, shirt, sunglasses, waders & boots, lure & rod.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

For the money the lew's is hands down better than the shimano's. You have to buy at least a core to get a decent shimano. I have the tournament pro speed spool in 6.4.1 and love it . I have fished with a lot of different reels, for the money the pro speed spool is tough to beat.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Swampland said:


> I have three of the Lews Tournament Pro's. At 6.7 oz they are almost two ounces lighter than th Tournament MG and 50.00 less. As much as I try I can't make that reel backlash. Used mostly in salt and brackish water. Oldest one is 9 months old and shows no sign of wear.


Per Lew's site:
Tournament Pro = $199.99
Tournament MG = $129.99
http://lews.com/reels.htm

WHERE ARE YOU BUYING THEM FOR $50 LESS? PLEASE TELL ME!

The MG I'm looking at is a special. That's why I posted the specs. It is not listed on Lew's site and it is priced at $119.99, but I would much rather have the TP for less money.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Per Lew's site:
> Tournament Pro = $199.99
> Tournament MG = $129.99
> http://lews.com/reels.htm
> ...


My mistake, I was thinking of the Team Lews reel for 279.00. I own the Tournament Pros. I like it much better than the MG because the weight is a good bit less.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Ive heard Mickey Eastman and a couple of other guides on his broadcast talk highly of them


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

Im gonna have to get one.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

My only issue with this reel is that they don't offer the left handed model in a 7.1:1 gear ratio.

*Tournament Pro Speed Spool® Baitcast Reel*

MODEL RETRIEVE BEARINGS GEAR RATIO IPT LINE CAP. MAX DRAG WEIGHT MSRP
TP1S RH 10+1 5.4:1 23 150/12 14 lbs. 6.7 oz. 199.99
TP1H RH 10+1 6.4:1 28 120/12 14 lbs. 6.7 oz. 199.99
TP1SH RH 10+1 7.1:1 31 120/12 14 lbs. 6.7 oz.199.99
TP1HL LH 10+1 6.4:1 28 120/12 14 lbs. 6.7 oz. 199.99


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got two of the SS tourney that te the $149 model. Basically the same as the Leo version just a couple ounces heavier and one less bearing (10 not 11 oh darn). Super smooth reel. I've not fished it enough to say it hold up to salt as good as my shimanos but if things keep going like they're going I'll be replacing the rest of my reels with them when it's time.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Picked mine up yesterday can't wait to use it.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Do they make left hand retrieve for us lefties?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

jaime1982 said:


> Do they make left hand retrieve for us lefties?


 Yes, but I don't think Academy stocks any LH.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

ive got 2 7:1 tournaments . i love both of them ive drowned both of them in lower laguna madre and they still worked like a champ with a little reel magic. i break mine down when i ever i dunk them or every 3 trips. 

im coming up on a year using them in salt water wade fishing .

here is what the insides look like.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Yes, but I don't think Academy stocks any LH.


awesome, I'll look into em. Where are these made btw?


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

parts are from Korea making them US light imo. but all service and replacement is done out of Springfield Missouri. their service is excellent.


----------



## PoolBoy86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Timalgrath said:


> ive got 2 7:1 tournaments . i love both of them ive drowned both of them in lower laguna madre and they still worked like a champ with a little reel magic. i break mine down when i ever i dunk them or every 3 trips.
> 
> im coming up on a year using them in salt water wade fishing .
> 
> here is what the insides look like.


Tournament pros or mg's?


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

just the tournament. the mg is the new magnetic


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

The Lew's got a lot of positive reviews when they first came out, but the store I work at we are starting to get a lot returned for work. Our reel "mechanic," like many on this site was high on the Lew's as well, but he has backed off since the Lews started coming in at a weekly clip.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the Speed Spool Tournament Pro. So far so good. Marburger's in Seabrook seams to care for them a lot. The salt water test long term has yet to come but, I will say I can cast farther with this reel than any other.


----------



## PoolBoy86 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll be picking up a tournament pro. At the $159 price point(eBay), it seems like the best bang for my buck. Ive read all of the concerns about long term durability, but I also think that when you buy anything in the lower end of the enthusiast range you have to maintain it a little better for it to last. It's a trad-off.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

rusty2009 said:


> For the money the lew's is hands down better than the shimano's. You have to buy at least a core to get a decent shimano. I have the tournament pro speed spool in 6.4.1 and love it . I have fished with a lot of different reels, for the money the pro speed spool is tough to beat.


That's funny. I've never a problem with my 200e7.

It works great and the drag is exceptional. It rarely ever backlashes and if it does it's my fault. I trust it to perform flawlessly on everything from small trout under the lights, to double digit ones while wading.

I've used it extensively for the last 3 or 4 years and only completely broke it down once. During this time period one of my buddies' has replaced his Core 3 times because of corrosion. It seems that when you make something out of one of the Earth's most reactive metals bad things can happen.

A couple of my other friends heeded my advise and purchased their own and have also enjoyed using them. They've been very good reels for us and we fish them very hard.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Just like any reel take care of em and they will work forever


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Cork & Jig said:


> That's funny. I've never a problem with my 200e7.
> 
> It works great and the drag is exceptional. It rarely ever backlashes and if it does it's my fault. I trust it to perform flawlessly on everything from small trout under the lights, to double digit ones while wading.
> 
> ...


 X2.had my 200e7 for a long time now,havent torn it down once and it still outcast evrything i have put it up to.(Citica,Lews,and Chronarchs).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The curado 50e and 200e7 i have are great. Dont know why everyone thinks they have to buy something other than shimano since the g series sucks. Cant stress enough to find older shimanos and buy a few. Out of my reels now i love my 50e and chronarch 100d7 the best. Calais is awesome but heavy


-mac-


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The last 2 reels I bought were A-G Revo XH HS & A-G Revo S. They are both great reels for the money. I also have some old green Curados (which work great) but they feel heavy after you get used to the Revo. I've been looking for a gold Chronarch to add to the collection just for posterity. I throw lefty so they're a little harder to find. Usually I give up and buy something new, which is why I wanted peoples reviews on the Lews. I am leaning towards the Tournament Pro SS now, if I buy a Lews. Ebay has them for $159 plus shipping....cheaper than Lews site or Academy for $199.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Been uses Shimano reels for long time. Never had any problem with any of them. Curado 50e, 200e5, 200e7 have been awesome for the last 3-4 years. I never heard anyone complained about their good old Curado reels. I did hear a lot of mixed reviews about the Lew reels though.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i started fishing on 5500 abu then went to the cu 200 for ever untill last year when i decide to try something new so i bought a lews now i like it so much ive sold all my old shimano reels. just personal preference. i enjoy taking my reels apart and cleaning them so my stuff is immaculate on the inside. i still thanks no mater what reel you have you should tear them down at least every 5 or 6 trips. unless you fish every day. i wade fish a lot so my stuff takes saltwater baths almost every wading trip and i clean them every time they are submerged in saltwater. if im in the boat its somewhere from 3 to 5 trips.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cork & Jig said:


> That's funny. I've never a problem with my 200e7.
> 
> It works great and the drag is exceptional. It rarely ever backlashes and if it does it's my fault. I trust it to perform flawlessly on everything from small trout under the lights, to double digit ones while wading.
> 
> ...


The Shimano's from a couple of years back where great reels. The E7's where OK but the new ones are not up to pare with what I call a Shimano reel. Don't get me wrong I have had nothing but Shimano's for many years. They just don't give you the bang for you buck anymore. If the chronarch was the old chronarch and the curado's where build it the old ones we would not be having this conversation at all.


----------



## PoolBoy86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just ordered my tournament pro off eBay for 159 shipped. Let y'all know how it does once I get a rod to put it on.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm a long time Shimano user, but recently purchased and tried out the new Team Lew's TL1H. I've got it paired up with a Phenix 7'1" split grip. I've used it a few times and so far I've been very impressed with it. I was a little skeptical of the magnetic cast control, but it really works great. The reel itself is very smooth, and casting distance is just as far as my Chronarch e50 or Curado e50. Time will tell for the longevity in saltwater, but so far so good.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

any more ratings on these reels ?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I bought the tournament pro about a month ago. At first I thought it was good but I think something may be bunk with mine. Reel is very smooth but for some reason I cannot cast very far with it. I have turned the magnetic cast control all the way off but it still cast the same. The reel casts the same no matter what position the dial is on. It always feels like something is putting on the brakes. Not sure if this issue is just my reel or this model in general.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got two tourny SS and they have been superb. I just rinse mine off free use and it's good as new. Been using it for 6 months exclusively. I fish quite a bit. I'll report back after a yr and see what the result is


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i have had my lews tournament for about 10 months and it has gone 10 rounds in the surf and been dunked and thrown in and out of the truck so the rash on it is pretty bad but it still works like new.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I was curious and followed some of the information in this thread. Some of the eBay listings state "freshwater", so I checked the Lew's website. There is no reference to saltwater on their baitcast reel page. Interesting they don't claim to be for saltwater use. I'm a spinning reel guy, but have been considering trying a baitcaster. Spinning reels typically state they are for saltwater. Are baitcasters different that manufacturers don't reference saltwater/freshwater?


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Exo PT (EX100HPT)*


Email to a Friend
Assembly View 
360° product view



​
*EXO - Metal Where It Matters*

*Special Offer!*Get a FREE Exo PT tournament jersey!
Click for details >
"Metal Where it Matters". That's the thinking behind our exoskeletal hybrid construction. It
combines a special, ultra-rigid aluminum alloy in load bearing areas with a lightweight composite
that reduces weight in non-critical locations by 50%. This allows us to build the lightest possible
frame with absolutely no sacrifice in strength. In fact, it's 38% stronger than magnesium and 6
times stronger than a graphite composite frame. More Info >>

ModelsFeaturesTechnologyParts List 
ModelGear RatioI.P.TRetrieveLine CapacityMax DragBearingsWeightMSRPSelect EX100HPT7.3:131"Right145 yds. / 12 lb.15 lbs.10+15.9 oz.$249.95Select EX100PPT5.3:124"Right145 yds. / 12 lb.19 lbs.10+15.9 oz.$249.95Select EX100SPT6.6:128"Right145 yds. /

I GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THESE SO I PICKED UP A COUPLE, ANYBODY HAD ANY EXPERIENCE WITH THESE IN SALTWATER?


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

wellconnected said:


> I bought the tournament pro about a month ago. At first I thought it was good but I think something may be bunk with mine. Reel is very smooth but for some reason I cannot cast very far with it. I have turned the magnetic cast control all the way off but it still cast the same. The reel casts the same no matter what position the dial is on. It always feels like something is putting on the brakes. Not sure if this issue is just my reel or this model in general.


I am having similar issues with mine. I bought it about a month ago and have fished with it probably 5 times. I can fish with it for about the first 30 minutes and it casts like a dream after that it begins gradually losing casting distance. By the time I am done fishing for the day it will only cast about half as far as it did when I started. By the end of the day I have backed the casting control off to zero. It feels like the spool is in a bind and I could not backlash it if I tried. I have a friend that is having similar problems with his. Mine is in the shop right now being looked at to see if it is a mechanical problem or if I am doing something wrong. I will keep you posted.


----------



## kkersh (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought two tournament pros and have used them three times in salt water. I too had a problem casting long distances until I opened up the side plate and pushed in all the brakes. I just use the magnetic braking dail and still can't make it backlash. After turning off all the brakes I can cast it a mile. Very smooth reel with no complaints


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I bought my 1st Lews and have been using it for 3 months. I like it very much and dont find myself picking up the Shimano much anymore.

I got the Tournamanet TS1SH at the last fishing show for $139.00 from Cut Rate.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought the TP1HL and have used it about 5 times with no complaints. Its very smooth and light as a feather.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Timalgrath said:


> ive got 2 7:1 tournaments . i love both of them ive drowned both of them in lower laguna madre and they still worked like a champ with a little reel magic. i break mine down when i ever i dunk them or every 3 trips.
> 
> im coming up on a year using them in salt water wade fishing .
> 
> here is what the insides look like.


looks like the insides of a revo ... how are they for keeping the water out? any splash on my revo and water ends up inside, the only thing i dont like about it.


----------

